# Dangers of fenders



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Saw this on Rivbike's blog (scroll about half way down):

BLUG — July S240, some other stuff

I'm rethinking the metal Velo Orange fenders I put on my wife's bike. Maybe I should get something like an SKS or PDW instead.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

The other takeaway is, don't ride over sticks.

For me, the true danger of fenders is that I'm likely to ride my bike in the rain, rather than being "sensible" and staying home to pout.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

planet bike has a great break-away feature I've used once. Silly rabbit, spokes are for holding my wheel steady, not suicide.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Solution!*



2:01 said:


> Saw this on Rivbike's blog (scroll about half way down):
> 
> BLUG — July S240, some other stuff
> 
> I'm rethinking the metal Velo Orange fenders I put on my wife's bike. Maybe I should get something like an SKS or PDW instead.


This was a concern for me as well. So I was happy to see that Portland Design Works makes a solution--a breakaway kit that works with metal fenders and their larger stays. Look here: 

https://www.ridepdw.com/goods/spare-parts/fmf-safety-tabs

I have these installed on my VO aluminum fenders. I hope I never need them...but they're nice to have, just in case.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Andy M-S said:


> This was a concern for me as well. So I was happy to see that Portland Design Works makes a solution--a breakaway kit that works with metal fenders and their larger stays. Look here:
> 
> https://www.ridepdw.com/goods/spare-parts/fmf-safety-tabs
> 
> I have these installed on my VO aluminum fenders. I hope I never need them...but they're nice to have, just in case.


Thanks! Unfortunately, they seem to be out of stock and can't find them elsewhere online...


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Yet another danger of fenders. You could have fenders, yet still be a douche.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Dang, I never seen that or ever heard that happening from loads of touring people I spoken too. But it did get me thinking that I'll just stay with my plastic SKS fenders.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

froze said:


> Dang, I never seen that or ever heard that happening from loads of touring people I spoken too. But it did get me thinking that I'll just stay with my plastic SKS fenders.


I think it's meant more for people who paceline in the rain than touring or commuting riders.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

brucew said:


> I think it's meant more for people who paceline in the rain than touring or commuting riders.


maybe so but it was still bizarre, I've never ever heard of that happening no matter what kind of riding someone was doing either from real people I knew or on forums...till this thread.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Nov 15, 2010)

My dad is a family physician in rural Ohio where there are a lot of Amish who ride for transportation. He has had two patients (over about twenty years) that have been hospitalized due to fenders folding under. Iirc, the one guy didn't make it, while the other guy was lucky that someone saw him alongside the road and called the squad.

Not terrible odds considering how many miles his patients ride combined, but the solution is so easy and cheap...


----------

